# How To Score Band 7 in IELTS ???



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Friends,

I need help. Can anyone give me some advice on how I can prepare for my IELTS.
I need to score band 7 for reading, writing, listening and speaking, so that I can apply for PR.

I'm in Singapore and if you can give me any advice on any courses or books, I would appreciate it very much.

Any adivce and recommendations will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you all.


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

What i can suggest you is:
1. Listen to the british radio (in car), or BBC or british channels on TV at home. This will help you understand english in british accent.

2. If you sit on your computer for longer hours, it is not a bad idea to read articles of economics, politics, sports, science (1 per category, every day). This would help you increase your reading speed.

3. Write an essay and a letter everyday of around 250 words in 25 minutes each.

4. Speak in english with your family or friends. Try to be crystal clear in your way of speaking. Dont do aaaa aaaaa while you speak. This is a problem that i have
Make sure your sentenses are grammatically correct. 

*this answer is from other member in the forum and i could not remember his/her name.*



Mike_raj said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need help. Can anyone give me some advice on how I can prepare for my IELTS.
> I need to score band 7 for reading, writing, listening and speaking, so that I can apply for PR.
> ...


----------



## LuckyLee (Oct 28, 2010)

When I booked IDP IELTS, I was granted free subscription of www scottsenglish com for a month. This site contains orientation lessons and 10 practicals each for all the modules. It really helped me to achieve good score in IELTS.

Regards
Lee


Mike_raj said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need help. Can anyone give me some advice on how I can prepare for my IELTS.
> I need to score band 7 for reading, writing, listening and speaking, so that I can apply for PR.
> ...


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need help. Can anyone give me some advice on how I can prepare for my IELTS.
> I need to score band 7 for reading, writing, listening and speaking, so that I can apply for PR.
> ...


To Improve Listening.....

Randall's ESL Cyber Listening Lab - For English as a Second Language


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the instructions


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi OP
IELTS is fairly easy. if you work in and English speaking environment it should be rather easy. 
Having said that some key pointers are: 

Dont be over confident , particularly in the Listening test - you have tp pay attention. 
If you so mush as let your mind divert for a few seconds - you could lose answers for upto 5 questions easily. 

Practice will help, if you are unsure of your English capacity. 

I was very sure of my English (having been raised in a family that talks only English) and having studied entirely in English. This however did not stop me from preparing. 

I got an overall score of 8 
R - 8.5
W - 8.0
L - 8.5
and S 7.5

The speaking score was low cause i contradicted myself on one occasion. 

All the best!


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need help. Can anyone give me some advice on how I can prepare for my IELTS.
> I need to score band 7 for reading, writing, listening and speaking, so that I can apply for PR.
> ...


Hi,

Just use the Cambridge IELTS practice test materials 4-8. Also use youtube videos to get a good understanding on the speaking tests. Practice and Practice.

All the best

Sameera207


----------



## reubez (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm nervous taking this and my one and only language is English. Good luck to all those preparing for the test.


----------



## Kullar (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi., you have achieved really good scores. I am appearing for general module on 12th of Jan, 2013 and need to achieve 7 each. Could you please provide me more in for regarding practice. Would be great. Thanks.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Kullar said:


> Hi., you have achieved really good scores. I am appearing for general module on 12th of Jan, 2013 and need to achieve 7 each. Could you please provide me more in for regarding practice. Would be great. Thanks.


Congradzz ...


----------



## Ausmaan (Jan 29, 2013)

*IELTS books*

There is a set of books available from Cambridge for the IELTS exam along with the CDs.
Solve at least 3 of the books end to end. You will get good practise for all the four skills.
Repeat until you are able to score about 35 on 40 at least in the reading and listening.
Practise the essay writing and speaking on the topics given in the books.
If necessary join the IELTS classes in the local area.
Best of luck.


Q


Mike_raj said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need help. Can anyone give me some advice on how I can prepare for my IELTS.
> I need to score band 7 for reading, writing, listening and speaking, so that I can apply for PR.
> ...


----------



## rickym042 (Mar 18, 2015)

*How to get 7 bands*

Here are few tricks I have wrote down to let you know the secret of getting 7 bands in each stream of IELTS. It is not a difficult task, You just need to stay focus and do some hard work.
Visit British IELTS to read the success factors involve in this thing.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Just few tips and tricks I learnt through my journey.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=4531610


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need help. Can anyone give me some advice on how I can prepare for my IELTS.
> I need to score band 7 for reading, writing, listening and speaking, so that I can apply for PR.
> ...


IELTS checks basic English grammar and common sense (as in writing, etc.). It's really not a tough task to score 7 if you are strong at both of these. Unlike other exams, you don't really have to mug up a word list for vocab or develop any knowledge in any particular area. It's about very general English.


----------

